# Hound Puppy Walking



## Tern (21 March 2015)

We are literally a 10 minute walk (if that) from the local kennels and enjoy following hunting although don't hunt ourselves, would the hunt look at us being potential hound puppy walkers? 

Also, just wanted to know when the puppy walking starts? I can see very very small pups in the pens playing together but don't want to email and ask in case I look like a div and it has already started!  Or if they have to know you.. 

Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## kathantoinette (21 March 2015)

My knowledge is, although some more 'in the know' may correct me, that puppy walking actually involves having the young hounds at your own place, kept in a stable or outdoor kennel.  They then go back to the kennels when old enough to start the hunt season.  Pop along and have a chat with them at the kennels.


----------



## hobo (21 March 2015)

If you have a safe place and time to keep a puppy or two they will probably bite your hand off. If you have a dog of your own they will let you walk one puppy but if no home dogs will want you to have two. It is a lot of fun, quite hard work but I enjoyed the 6 years or so that I walked them.
Maybe e-mail them and say you would like to puppy walk. Do be prepared that if you do a good job giving up puppy walking is a job in its self! Good luck and have lots of fun.

As above is correct but many including mine ended up living in the kitchen and watching TV in the evening.


----------



## Tern (21 March 2015)

Thanks so much guys.. we already have a rather excitable lab who lives in the house. 

Do they tend to destroy a lot? I have a stables but being in Glos I have to have Cotswold Stone Walls.. and they are only 3ft high.. my neighbours also have no sense of humour.  We do have a 5ft electric gate that they wouldn't be able to get out of though.  Just worried of how I would secure them in the garden in the day.


----------



## gunnergundog (21 March 2015)

Destruction is the one thing that is guaranteed!  

You need your own land to be able to walk puppies, and normally when they start roaming/going off hunting, then that is the time for them to return to the kennels.  Did it for a fair few years when married, but don't have the facilities nowadays.


----------



## Tern (21 March 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			Destruction is the one thing that is guaranteed!  

You need your own land to be able to walk puppies, and normally when they start roaming/going off hunting, then that is the time for them to return to the kennels.  Did it for a fair few years when married, but don't have the facilities nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

I have about 5 acres at home and then where the horses are is a good 10 acres so we are fine there!  I know they would roam at some point but that scares me.. thinking they wouldn't come back and having to explain to the hunt!


----------



## L&M (21 March 2015)

I have walked pups for the last 4 seasons and all I can say it is not for the faint hearted!!!

They are the most adorable creatures but are very destructive (you put something down on the yard, turn your back for a millisecond, and it is gone!), often noisy (so need to have understanding neighbours!) and escape artists especially as they mature and the hunting gene kicks in. It doesn't matter how secure you think your fencing is - they will always find a way out. 

Our pups usually arrive early spring and try to keep them for at least 6 mnths, and return to kennels just before opening meet (mid oct). They are kept outside, in a concrete stable as a kennel, as feel it is unfair to have them in the house as when they go back to kennels they will miss these comforts. They will also eat you out of house and home, but equally a good way to get rid of scraps!

They need a lot of free roaming exercise ideally in a large securely fenced area, and also walked daily with collars and leads, as this is part of their training. They also need to be taught their names as crucial once they start hunting. It is also essential to socialise them not only with other humans, but all manner of livestock.

If this has not out you off, then by all means approach your local kennels. I know our huntsman is always looking for puppy walkers, and often finds it a struggle. Also try and have a couple rather than a single, as they will entertain themselves to a greater extent if they have a friend, which will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## Tern (21 March 2015)

So would a stable with bedding.. woodchips / shavings / straw whatever with a pen made out harris fencing lets say do.. or would they find their way out of this?


----------



## L&M (21 March 2015)

That may keep them in to start with but they do 'climb'! I tried to put the last couple in the chicken run, which has 8ft high chicken wire, but they even managed to find a way out of that!!!! They will also dig under fencing if they can, which is what I suspect these two did.

In terms of your 3ft walls, they will be over them probably by 3 mnths old - my last lot could also scale the stable door at 5 mnths old so had to put an extra bar up just to keep them in overnight. At 7 mnths they were jumping the 5 bar yard gate, so this may give you an idea of what you will be up against!

Mine have always been bedded on straw, but I am sure shavings etc would be fine.

Pre-warned is pre-armed&#8230;..


----------



## Tern (21 March 2015)

L&M said:



			Sorry too late to edit further - in terms of your 3ft walls, they will be over them probably by 3 mnths old - my last lot could scale the stable door at 5 mnths old so had to put an extra bar up just to keep them in overnight. At 7 mnths they were jumping the 5 bar yard gate, so this may give you an idea of what you will be up against!

Pre-warned is pre-armed&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

Oh blimmin hell, I am having second thoughts.  Brand new stables too.. never been used.. hmm lol


----------



## ExmoorHunter (21 March 2015)

Tern said:



			So would a stable with bedding.. woodchips / shavings / straw whatever with a pen made out harris fencing lets say do.. or would they find their way out of this? 

Click to expand...

Sounds ideal - they will find their way out of anywhere if they can/want to. Speak to the huntsman and see what he thinks. If it's what they need then you will have lots of fun with them. Such fun to walk puppies then see them hunting later on. And lovely to see them doing their job!


----------



## L&M (21 March 2015)

It is not all negative as they are such fun - but they are a pretty full on job and what you put into them you will get back out. I liken them to toddlers, if you take your eyes off them for a second they will be up to mischief, but equally so loving and entertaining.

The more free play and walking you can give them, the easier they are, but it will get to a time that no amount of exercise or stimulation will stop them becoming 'hounds', and the day that happens you need to get them back to the kennels asap.

My last couple were the naughtiest I had, and escaped from day 1, but prior couples were a lot easier and my first lot were so lovely I actually cried when I had to return them&#8230;..

I just want you to go in with your eyes open x


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 March 2015)

L&M said:



			It is not all negative as they are such fun - but they are a pretty full on job and what you put into them you will get back out. I liken them to toddlers, if you take your eyes off them for a second they will be up to mischief, but equally so loving and entertaining.

The more free play and walking you can give them, the easier they are, but it will get to a time that no amount of exercise or stimulation will stop them becoming 'hounds', and the day that happens you need to get them back to the kennels asap.

My last couple were the naughtiest I had, and escaped from day 1, but prior couples were a lot easier and my first lot were so lovely I actually cried when I had to return them&#8230;..

I just want you to go in with your eyes open x
		
Click to expand...

Love them and miss them so much now! Sadly not able to have them here but would have them back in a heartbeat. So much fun!


----------



## popsdosh (22 March 2015)

L&M said:



			It is not all negative as they are such fun - but they are a pretty full on job and what you put into them you will get back out. I liken them to toddlers, if you take your eyes off them for a second they will be up to mischief, but equally so loving and entertaining.

The more free play and walking you can give them, the easier they are, but it will get to a time that no amount of exercise or stimulation will stop them becoming 'hounds', and the day that happens you need to get them back to the kennels asap.

My last couple were the naughtiest I had, and escaped from day 1, but prior couples were a lot easier and my first lot were so lovely I actually cried when I had to return them&#8230;..

I just want you to go in with your eyes open x
		
Click to expand...

That is the wonderful thing about puppy walking ,they are adorable but by the time they are ready to go you dont get upset!!! as you cannot get rid of them quick enough.


----------



## Clodagh (22 March 2015)

Dog hounds are much easier than bitches. Thicker and therefore more compliant! 
I'm sure everyone has puppy walking stories but we used to do B&B in a converted stable block and one morning the pups dug a hole in the wall of their run, went hunting through the stinky pond then found the people staying had left the front door open. Oops!


----------



## Tern (22 March 2015)

Thanks so much guys.. I think I may pop them an email in a week or so when we have found out about other things going on.  Many thanks again!


----------



## L&M (22 March 2015)

Let us know the outcome!!! x


----------



## Tern (22 March 2015)

L&M said:



			Let us know the outcome!!! x
		
Click to expand...

Will do!


----------

